# Microsoft Outlook 2010 is stuck on "Processing" a hotmail email.



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

It can still send, but doesn't update the list of emails. I've tried a lot of things: restarting, deleting the .ost file, using a different profile, .ost file repair, deleting temp files, etc., but I still can't figure it out. Is there some sort of sync issue with Hotmail/Outlook that I don't know of? I even tried this on another computer Outlook and I'm getting the same issue. I'm not sure if this is relevant, but in the middle of a send/receive, I hibernated my computer. I usually do this all the time but I just thought it was noteworthy since after coming back from hibernation, it stopped working. All my other emails work (gmail, etc.), it's just the hotmail that doesn't.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try changing your Hotmail password, then also change in Outlook.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Didn't work unfortunately


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your anti virus is scanning incoming mail, turn that feature off. You don't need it. If you're using the same Outlook profile on the other computer which you say didn't work either then recreate on both computers: How to create and configure email profiles in Outlook


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

As far as I know, my AV is not scanning email. MSE doesn't have any options for it and I can't find any options in Outlook either. 

I have already tried deleting and creating new profiles on both computers. I'll give it another shot though.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Just tried a new profile; still doesn't work. I also tried reinstalling the Hotmail connector, still nothing though.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Also tried running Outlook in safe mode without add-ins, still the same problem.

If it helps, this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/sync-outlook-2010-with-hotmail-acc-problem-613542.html describes the same issue I'm having.

Is there some sort of data file size limit that I might have hit? I have 46,000+ emails on that hotmail account.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are some limits on indvidual Emails but not totals exactly. See: How to Check Hotmail Available Storage Space for Ever Growing Unlimited Space Limit « My Digital Life
In Outlook I don't think you can compact the .ost file for Hotmail, but compact the .pst anyway. It should be automatic, however, not always.


----------



## albertjwara (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
This problem can be associated with Hotmail connector synchronization in Outlook 2010. So you can consider this aspect also for raised problem with Hotmail messages.


Regards:
Albert


----------

